# My first mount. A nice 20" smallmouth.



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I was was wondering what you think of my first mount I just got back. Caught this 20 incher on the Au Sable river this past August with my dad. Caught it on a Rapala silver and black X-rap that they were hitting all day long. It actually missed it on the first swipe, then I was able to keep it away from a 15 incher while the 20 incher came back around for a second try. Cool thing was that the water was so clear I could see this all happen. I ended up catching it about 50 yards upriver of where about a fat 23 incher got off my line the year before. This was a pretty good consolation though, and nice to have my first mount under my belt. 

Let me know what you think. I am hoping to add a 48-50" pike in May 2013 when I go fishing on the Attawapiskat River in Northern Ontario. My best so far has been a 42" pike up there.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

very nice paint job


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

little to white in the belly/gill region IMO. shape seems ok. seen better but have seen alot worse also.


----------

